# Evil Suns 'Ard Boyz



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is my Evil sun 'Ard Boy unit made from Ork boys, Black Orks and Gorkamorka bitz. I recently started to re-paint my Ork army, as I was not happy with the way they turned out the first time (I have become a much better painter then when I painted this army the first time around... and although they brought me much joy, they just needed fixing)


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

They look really good. Can we have close ups?


----------

